# Man bites dog.



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

After years of having Taurus copy S & W designs, S & W fires back and produces a knock off of "The Judge".

See: Product: Model GOVERNOR

I'm not a fan of The Judge but it must be selling well for S & W to copy it.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't get these things at all regarding purpose but I agree they are very prolific and popular for some reason. To each thier own.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> I don't get these things at all regarding purpose but I agree they are very prolific and popular for some reason. To each thier own.


I saw one of the "Taurus guys" being interviewed on one of the half-hour "gun shows" on the Outdoor Channel.

He said the sales of their Judge "Took Off" after their watermelon commercial.

I.E., the lady in the underground parking garage pulls it out of her purse. And fires. Flip to the targets.
Each "paper guy" has a watermelon head, and she explodes them one by one.

I'm NOT a Taurus fan, and I have no desire for a Judge. But I do admire their politically incorrect ad. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> I saw one of the "Taurus guys" being interviewed on one of the half-hour "gun shows" on the Outdoor Channel.
> 
> He said the sales of their Judge "Took Off" after their watermelon commercial.
> 
> ...


Nice! I missed that one. I too admire a good non-PC ad campaign.


----------

